# [era 1 domanda stupida] emerge -uD world e kernel [RISOLTO]

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti, rieccomi,

   sono quasi certo che una soluzione ci sia sul forum, ma proprio non la trovo.

L'emerge del titolo vuole aggiornarmi a tutti i costi il kernel, dal 2.6.12-r6 all'-r9.

ho provato a mettere in package.mask

```
>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6
```

ma non risolvo.... anche se potrei fargli scaricare il kernel non mi va di occupare spazio per nulla.

Mi pareva fosse il metodo giusto, ma non ne esco....

che può essere?Last edited by bandreabis on Tue Aug 30, 2005 6:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è che per caso hai inserito lo stesso pacchetto in package.unmask?

----------

## bandreabis

No, non ho nemmeno creato package.unmask.

Ho notato che se cerco di mascherare:

```
=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r9
```

cerca di scaricarmi sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r9.

e se poi maschero:

```
=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r9
```

cerca di scaricare il kernel della serie 2.4.....

 :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh, il fatto è che il kernel 2.6.12-r9 è considerato stabile, mentre tutti gli altri della serie 2.6.12 no. quindi dovresti mascherare il 2.6.12-r9 e comtemporaneamente smascherare in packages.keywords il 2.6.12-r6, anche se credo che tu questo lo abbia già fatto perchè altrimenti non avresti potuto emergerlo. cmq dagli una controllata. il tutto sta in questi files.

----------

## emix

Metti

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided.

----------

## bandreabis

Non avevo visto che la versione 2.6.12-r6 non è più in portage!

Forse sarebbe meglio aggiornare alla -r9 a questo punto...

La cosa che non mi è chiara, è che dice di scaricare solo 275 kb.... 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> 
> [ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r9 -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 275 kB

 

è così perchè è solo un aggiornamento?

Andrea

----------

## Ic3M4n

ti chiederà di scaricare qualche patch che è stata aggiunta alla -r9 rispetto alla -r6. che senso ha scaricare tutto se sono praticamente uguali (dato che sono la stessa versione)?

----------

## emix

Scarica solo le patch.

----------

## bandreabis

Grassie!

Poi devo ricompilare  :Rolling Eyes:  .... ma se la -r6 non c'è più, un motivo pure ci sarà.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## luna80

io di tanto in tanto ho il tuo medesimo problema.

non aggiorno il kernel ogni volta che c'è una nuova versione, e dopo un pò la mia versione esce dal portage e quindi (avendo messo in package.mask tutti i kernel superiori al mio) tenta di emergermi una versione più vecchia.

una volta che il mio kernel esce dal portage "risolvo" togliendo gentoo-sources dal portage.mask e emergendo la versione più nuova.

----------

## bandreabis

E infatti così ho dovuto fare, Lunapiena....

il peccato è che devo riemergere nvidia-kernel e ricompilare initramfs in quanto built-in kernel..... ci vuole poco per fortuna.

Ora però è a posto.

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## fctk

se tolgono un ebuild dal portage tree, è comunque sempre possibile reperirlo qui: http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/

----------

## mserri

Scusate se mi aggancio qui, ma ho un problema simile ma diverso.

Ho una gentoo con il kernel originato da ck-sources, ma quando faccio emerge -p --update world mi mette in lista gentoo-sources come "NS".

Non riesco a capire come dirgli di verificare gli aggiornamenti su ck-sources anziché su gentoo-sources.

Martino

----------

## Onip

prova a vedere con -t fra le opzioni di emerge chi te lo richiede. Magari c'è un errore in qualche ebuild

----------

